# Icons By Your Name



## Jack (Jul 11, 2007)

The little pictures or whatever How do you do that?
An old guy would like to know but then I guess I would have to have something to put there if I found out how.

Thanks

Jack in St. Louis

P.S. Is there a way to pit a signature line in somehow?


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jul 11, 2007)

At the top of the page there is a link that says profile.

there you can add a signature or a picture (called an avatar)

it needs to be 80 x 80 and under 6 K in size. if you need help with a picture I can shrink it and make the file size smaller too.

just post a picture or a link to the picture and I will resize and give you a working file for it.


----------

